# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Arsyet perse islami eshte fe e rreme - Muhameti u mashtrua nga Djalli !!!

## IllyrianPatriot

Kush e ka me te vertet nevojen ti afrohet Zotit , i duhet e verteta . Injoranca nuk eshte justifikim , edhe besimi ne nje genjeshter ka konsekuenca . 

E kuptoj shume mire qe toleranca fetare eshte nje veti qe e kemi ne shqiptaret POR e verteta eshte absolutja , edhe gjithcka tjeter sekondare . Prandaj i ftoj miqet muslimane , te mendojne/kerkojne/analizojne te vertetat . Kjo teme nuk ka si qellim ofendimin POR ftesen ne rrugen e ZOTIT . 

1) Allahu ne kuran quhet ' *Mashtruesi* me i mire i gjithsesi '  - Ne bibel per Djallin thuhet qe natyra e tij origjinale eshte mashtrimi . Perse duhet Zoti te jete mashtrues ? Mashtrimi eshte komplete e kunderta nga ajo qe do priste cdo qenje sentiente te ZOTI 

2) Muhameti eshte anti vlera e JEZUSIT . a) Krishti nuk luftoj me shpate por u sakrifikua per ti dhuruar njerezimin jeten e perjetshme . Jeta e muhametit tregon nje person i cili ishte komplet e kunderta e nje njeriu te Zotit , nje mashtrues qe i pelqenin grate ne shumice edhe pamvaresisht moshes  

3) Muslimanet thone qe feja e tyre eshte e bazuar ne dhjaten e vjeter , edhe qe muhameti u dergua qe te kompletoj deshiren e Zotit . Por aj te vetmen gje qe beri eshte te keqinterpretoj biblen edhe mohoj Deitetin e Jezusit si edhe krusifikimin i cili eshte e vetmja menyre per larjen e mekateve ... ( a nuk thuhet nga vete kurani qe Allahu eshte mashtruesi me i mire i gjithsesise ? ) 

4) Per deri sa muslimanet besojne te Isa edhe madje Isa-t i jepet me shume vemendje se vete muhametit ne kuran , perse nuk degjojne fjalen e jezusit ? I cili thote a)' *Nuk ka rruge te I ATI perpos meje* )( John 14:6  ) b) *Jam alfa edhe omega , ajo qe ka qene , eshte edhe do jete* ( Revelation 22:13 ) .   

5) Perse muslimanet bejne idololatrine me te medha qe ekziston ne rruzulin boterore , duke u rrotulluar rreth nje komenti te zi ne mecca ? Perse deitifikojne nje gure te zi ? 

6) Perse nuk i foli vete ZOTI muhametit ???!!!!!  

7) Profeti qe do vij i muslimaneve ( mahdi ) edhe do ti lejohet te dominoje per 7 vjet eshte *Anti-krishti* sipas bibles  deri sa do vij Krishti ne te gjithe madheshtine e tij !!! 

8) Perse nuk ka as nje verse ne dhjaten e vjeter , ku profetizohet ardhja e muhametit ? Nderkoh muhameti thote qe eshte derguar nga Zoti per te korrigjuar dhjaten e vjeter ? 

9) Perse eshte komande ne kuran qe muslimanet ti rrejne /genjejne ' jo muslimanet ' ? Nqs proklamon te verteten atehere duhet thene vetem e verteta . 

Keto fakt mjaftojne te tregojne qe muslimanizmi eshte anti-krishterimi edhe genjeshtra me e madhe e fabrikuar ndonjere ne nje loje me te madhe sec mund ta kuptoj njeriu . 

Edhe shume e shume te tjera , qe mund ti sjell ne vazhdimesi per keto te interesuar .

----------


## elijsa

> 1) Allahu ne kuran quhet *' Mashtruesi me i mire i gjithsesi '* - Ne bibel per Djallin thuhet qe natyra e tij origjinale eshte mashtrimi . Perse duhet Zoti te jete mashtrues ? Mashtrimi eshte komplete e kunderta nga ajo qe do priste cdo qenje sentiente te ZOTI .


Mund te na e sjellesh versetin kuranor ku Allahu thote qe eshte mashtruesi me i mire i gjithesesi?  Nese nuk mundesh dhe sigurisht qe nuk mundesh sepse je duke genjyer i bej thirrje moderatoreve ta fshine kete teme pacavure ku pervec genjeshtrave dhe mashtrimeve nuk ka gje tjeter.

----------

gjilan55 (22-06-2015)

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Mund te na e sjellesh versetin kuranor ku Allahu thote qe eshte mashtruesi me i mire i gjithesesi?  Nese nuk mundesh dhe sigurisht qe nuk mundesh sepse je duke genjyer i bej thirrje moderatoreve ta fshine kete teme pacavure ku pervec genjeshtrave dhe mashtrimeve nuk ka gje tjeter.


*Kliko mbi frazen* . Por per lehtesi ja ku e ke : http://www.wikiislam.net/wiki/Allah_the_Best_Deceiver 

Nuk ke nje por shume ajete kuranore !!! Eshte nje nga faktet me te provuara nga vete kurani . 

Pak bon sense heres tjeter .... per mos te genjyer para syve sic bere ne kete koment !!! E kuptoj qe e verteta dhemb , por e verteta eshte shtylla e fjales se lire ( duke gjykuar nga avatari tend , nje koncept qe nuk e njeh  - e kam fjalen per fjalen e lire ) 

P.S Vura re qe ne pjesen e quotuar nga ti , i kishe hequr linkun , gje qe tregon qe genjeve qellimisht .

----------


## elijsa

> *Kliko mbi frazen* . Por per lehtesi ja ku e ke : http://www.wikiislam.net/wiki/Allah_the_Best_Deceiver 
> 
> Nuk ke nje por shume ajete kuranore !!! Eshte nje nga faktet me te provuara nga vete kurani . 
> 
> Pak bon sense heres tjeter .... per mos te genjyer para syve sic bere ne kete koment !!! E kuptoj qe e verteta dhemb , por e verteta eshte shtylla e fjales se lire ( duke gjykuar nga avatari tend , nje koncept qe nuk e njeh  - e kam fjalen per fjalen e lire ) 
> 
> Por gjithsesi e ke komand nga kurani te genjesh kur te akuzohet Allahu , prandaj nuk te ve faj .


Do pranoja keshilla nga kushdo i cili vjen dhe keshillon me llogjike dhe pasterti. Por ti je manipulator dhe dredharak. Verseti kuranor qe ke sjellur per manipulim i drejtohet cifuteve kur donin ti benin kurthe (dinakeri) Jezusit. Por Allahu ishte ne dijeni te kurtheve te tyre ndaj dhe ne fund Allahu shprehet se ai eshte me i miri per te bere plane.(Planners ne anglisht)

Ja ku e ke fjalen مكر ne arabisht te ciles i referohesh .Por ama kjo eshte per cifutet dhe jo per Allahun.  Perdor google translation dhe perktheje ne cdo gjuhe te cilen e kupton.

Ne shqip مكر = dinakëri
Ne anglisht  مكر = Wiliness

Allahu perdor ne fund per vete fjalen الماكرين

الماكرين = planners
الماكرين = planifikues

Perkthimi i versetit kuranor fjale per fjale. 

Kuran 3:54

ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين = And deceit and cunning of God and God the Best of Planners

ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين = Dhe mashtruan dhe u treguan dinak ndaj Perëndisë por  Perëndia eshte me i miri planifikues ( ndaj dredhive te tyre)

Boll me mashtrime duke shkeputur vargje te kuranit sa lart e poshte dhe duke i manipuluar sipas qejfit. Turp tju vije.

----------

hektor.m (04-09-2015)

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Nga vete faqja e wikiislam : The Qur'an openly states many times that Allah is the 'best deceiver'. The root word used in these verses is Makr which means deception.

Perkthimi i 'Deception' : Mashtrim . 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Qur'an 3:54* : Literal: And they cheated/deceived and God cheated/deceived, and *God (is) the best (of) the cheaters/deceivers* 
*Qur'an 7:99* : Literal: Did they secure God's scheme/deceit ? So no(one) trusts God's scheme/deceit except the nation the losers
*Qur'an 8:30* : And when those who disbelieved deceive/scheme at you to affix/affirm you, or kill you, or bring you out, and they scheme/deceive , and God deceives/schemes and *God (is) best (of) the deceivers/schemers*
*Qur'an 10:21* : _ And if We made the people taste/experience mercy from after calamity/disastrous distress touched them, then for them (is) cheatery/deceit/schemes in Our verses/evidences . Say: "God (is) quicker/faster (in) cunning/scheming , that Our messengers write what you cheat/ deceive/scheme._
*Qur'an 13:42* :  And those from before them had cheated/deceived/schemed, so to God (is) all the cheatery/deceit/scheme. He knows what every self gains/acquires , and the disbelievers will know to whom (is) the house's/home's end/turn (result)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vazhdon me akuzat personale , genjeshtrat edhe e berjes sikur nuk kupton .* Ja ku vete muslimanet po te thone qe kurani e thote hapur shume here qe Allahu eshte mashtruesi me i mire* . Kliko mbi frazen ne fillim te komentit ( edhe kesaj rradhe mos e hiq linkun nqs do me kuotosh ) . 

E vetmja qe mashtron je ti , se nuk pranon ate qe vete muslimanet po thone ....

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Qe ti jap fund ketij rrethi vicioz : 



*Google Translate*    	ماكر (Makir)	sly, cunning, deceitful (read more)
*Babylon.com	*           مكر (Makr)	n. calculating, cunning, astuteness, craftiness, foxiness, craft, slyness, archness, deceit, double-dealing, artifice, deception, wiliness, artfulness, furtiveness, ploy, trick, guile, 
*TranStar	*                 مكر (Makr)	         wiliness (means: "Full of wiles" Merriam-Webster)
*ArabEyes.com*	        المكر (Al-Makr)	deception
*Ibn Masr	*               المكر (Al-Makr)	deception
*SYSTRAnet.com	*     مكر (Makr)	deception
*Translated.net *      	مكر (Makr)	deception
*ImTranslator.com*	  المكر (Al-Makr)	deviousness
*ImTranslator.com*  	مكر (Makr)	wiliness
*Ectaco	*                  مكر (Makr)	deception 

deception / wiliness : ' * Mashtrim/hile / dinakeri*  '

----------


## elijsa

> Qe ti jap fund ketij rrethi vicioz : 
> 
> 
> 
> *Google Translate*    	ماكر (Makir)	sly, cunning, deceitful (read more)
> *Babylon.com	*           مكر (Makr)	n. calculating, cunning, astuteness, craftiness, foxiness, craft, slyness, archness, deceit, double-dealing, artifice, deception, wiliness, artfulness, furtiveness, ploy, trick, guile, 
> *TranStar	*                 مكر (Makr)	         wiliness (means: "Full of wiles" Merriam-Webster)
> *ArabEyes.com*	        المكر (Al-Makr)	deception
> *Ibn Masr	*               المكر (Al-Makr)	deception
> ...


More ti kupton shqip apo kerkon te besh lojra fjalesh?  Fjala (Al-Makr) مكر = dinak perdoret per cifutet dhe jo per Allahun. Fjala qe perdor allahu per veten e tij eshte ''makirijne'' الماكرين = planifikues.

Ua cqenke ti mashtrues sy per sy.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Ti po ben lojera fjalesh , fjalla renije eshte makr qe dmthene mashtrim . 

*makr*ijne eshte e bazuar pikerisht ne kete rrenje .

----------


## elijsa

> Ti po ben lojera fjalesh , fjalla renije eshte makr qe dmthene mashtrim . 
> 
> *makr*ijne eshte e bazuar pikerisht ne kete rrenje . 
> 
> "And they cheated/deceived and God cheated/deceived, and God (is) the best (of) the cheaters/deceivers." (S. 3:54, Muhammad Ahmed-Samira)
> 
> "And when those who disbelieved deceive/scheme at you to affix/affirm you, or kill you, or bring you out, and they scheme/deceive, and God deceives/schemes and God (is) best (of) the deceivers/schemers." (S. 8:30, Muhammad Ahmed-Samira)


Tani me thuaj , pse shkeput nje varg ku allahu u drejtohet cifuteve per dredhite e tyre dhe kerkon te na thuash qe allahu eshte mashtrues? E kupton sa piset manipulon?

----------


## starbright

Qe kur merret Wikipedia si nje burim I sigurte informacioni? Po te dua Une shkoj tani prralliss dicka sikur te ma kete enda. A Eshte e vertete? Kur te flasesh per fetë dhe Allahun te pakten qe mund te besh te lexosh dicka me reliable! Shkon lexon nja dy rrjeshta ne Wikipedia  e na jep mend ketu! Turp te kesh! You and your stupidity makes me sick!

----------

elijsa (10-06-2015),hektor.m (04-09-2015)

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Tani me thuaj , pse shkeput nje varg ku allahu u drejtohet cifuteve per dredhite e tyre dhe kerkon te na thuash qe allahu eshte mashtrues? E kupton sa piset manipulon?


Nuk theme qe Zoti eshte mashtrues , ate qe theme eshte qe muhameti eshte mashtrues  . Ne te kundert me gje nje verse ne dhjaten e vjeter ku profetizohet ardhja e tij . 

Se eshte paradoks allogjik qe ne fillesen e tij .... per deri sa vjen robi thote mua me ka derguar Zoti , por nuk gjendet as nje verse te dhjata e vjeter duke profetizuar ardhjen e tij . 

Nje keshile : Studjo the NDE ( near death experience ) ..... edhe degjo c fare kan per te thene ata qe kthehen nga vdekja . 

Problemi eshte se muslimanizmi largon konceptin e krusifikimit edhe aspektin Deist te Jezusit ( trinitetin )  , edhe konfliktohet me thenjet e Jezusit ( ti kam referuar me verse ku thote nuk ka rruge tjeter te I ATI perpos meje )

----------


## elijsa

> Nuk theme qe Zoti eshte mashtrues , ate qe theme eshte qe muhameti eshte mashtrues  . Ne te kundert me gje nje verse ne dhjaten e vjeter ku profetizohet ardhja e tij . 
> 
> Se eshte paradoks allogjik qe ne fillesen e tij .... per deri sa vjen robi thote mua me ka derguar Zoti , por nuk gjendet as nje verse te dhjata e vjeter duke profetizuar ardhjen e tij . 
> 
> Nje keshile : Studjo the NDE ( near death experience ) ..... edhe degjo c fare kan per te thene ata qe kthehen nga vdekja . 
> 
> Problemi eshte se muslimanizmi largon konceptin e krusifikimit edhe aspektin Deist te Jezusit ( trinitetin )  , edhe konfliktohet me thenjet e Jezusit ( ti kam referuar me verse ku thote nuk ka rruge tjeter te I ATI perpos meje )


Muslimanet besojne ne dhiaten e re dhe te vjeter origjinale dhe jo ne ate te manipuluaren te cilen beson ti. Ti i beson nje libri i cili ka 4 autore te ndryshem ku secili prej tyre shkruan cmban mend nga origjinali. Si mendon se zoti mund ti jepte njerezimit nje liber te tille ku autor nuk eshte vete ai por disa njerez? Kurani eshte i vetmi liber unik ne bote ku autor ka vete zotin. E kupton ndryshimin e asaj qe beson ti dhe ate qe besojne muslimanet?

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Muslimanet besojne ne dhiaten e re dhe te vjeter origjinale dhe jo ne ate te manipuluaren te cilen beson ti. Ti i beson nje libri i cili ka 4 autore te ndryshem ku secili prej tyre shkruan cmban mend nga origjinali. Si mendon se zoti mund ti jepte njerezimit nje liber te tille ku autor nuk eshte vete ai por disa njerez? Kurani eshte i vetmi liber unik ne bote ku autor ka vete zotin. E kupton ndryshimin e asaj qe beson ti dhe ate qe besojne muslimanet?


Nuk po pergigjesh  : gje nje verse ne dhjaten e vjeter ku profetizohet ardhja e muhametit . Por nuk do gjesh , se askush nuk e priste . 

Kurani eshte nje kopje e deformuar e dhjates se vjeter edhe te re  , duke i shtuar konceptet e luftes , poligamise , heqjen e trinitetit , heqjen e Deitetit te Jezusit , edhe perqendrohet rreth jetes te Muhametit . 

Pra e kuptoj shume mire diferencen , ceshtja eshte a e kupton ti ?! 

A e kupton qe muhametit gjasme i foli nje engjel por JO ZOTI ? A nuk thuhet ne dhjaten qe edhe djalli vete mund te marre formen e nje engjelli ?!!!

----------


## Xhemis

> Nuk po pergigjesh  : gje nje verse ne dhjaten e vjeter ku profetizohet ardhja e muhametit . Por nuk do gjesh , se askush nuk e priste . 
> 
> Kurani eshte nje kopje e deformuar e dhjates se vjeter edhe te re  , duke i shtuar konceptet e luftes , poligamise , heqjen e trinitetit , heqjen e Deitetit te Jezusit , edhe perqendrohet rreth jetes te Muhametit . 
> 
> Pra e kuptoj shume mire diferencen , ceshtja eshte a e kupton ti ?! 
> 
> A e kupton qe muhametit gjasme i foli nje engjel por JO ZOTI ? A nuk thuhet ne dhjaten qe edhe djalli vete mund te marre formen e nje engjelli ?!!!


Degjo se cfare thote Jezusi degjo mire hapi veshet se nuk te vjen me i njejti shanc

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Degjo se cfare thote Jezusi degjo mire hapi veshet se nuk te vjen me i njejti shanc




*Me jep versin e bibles* edhe jo nje video youtube/ film te bere nga disa musliman  . A e kupton absurditetin apo do me duhet te harxhoj me teper kbts ne nje rreth vicioz ?

Ne pamundesi te verseve me sjell filma ketu . What's next ? The lord of the rings per te me provuar qe Golumi ekziston   :shkelje syri:  ?

----------


## elijsa

> A je ne te apo jo ? A flet me nje 5 vjecar ketu ? 
> 
> *Me jep versin e bibles* edhe jo nje video youtube/ film te bere nga disa musliman  . A e kupton absurditetin apo do me duhet te harxhoj me teper kbts ne nje rreth vicioz ?
> 
> Ne pamundesi te verseve me sjell filma ketu .


Ti mirese je manipulues por je dhe i paedukate. Dikush te fton te shikon nje video. Ti ke hapur nje teme ku anetaret me miresjellje dhe respekt po te lexojne. Nese ke deshire qe vetem te lexohesh atehere drejtohu tek moderatoret dhe mbylle si teme. Nese ke deshire te besh debat atehere kij miresine dhe shiko videon per respekt te bashkedialogut. E shikon sa pak miresi qe ke ne zemer?

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Ti mirese je manipulues por je dhe i paedukate. Dikush te fton te shikon nje video. Ti ke hapur nje teme ku anetaret me miresjellje dhe respekt po te lexojne. Nese ke deshire qe vetem te lexohesh atehere drejtohu tek moderatoret dhe mbylle si teme. Nese ke deshire te besh debat atehere kij miresine dhe shiko videon per respekt te bashkedialogut. E shikon sa pak miresi qe ke ne zemer?


E pashe videon . Ishte nje skene dramatike ku flitet per ndihmuesin . Film shume i mire , tani a mund te flasim per realitetin fetar ? 

Me jepni nje vers ku profetizohet ardhja e Muhametit . Nuk eshte ceshtje miresje kjo , por debati . Qe te besh nje debat , do aplikosh normat baze elementare .

----------


## elijsa

> E pashe videon . Ishte nje skene dramatike ku flitet per ndihmuesin . Film shume i mire , tani a mund te flasim per realitetin fetar ? 
> 
> Me jepni nje vers ku profetizohet ardhja e Muhametit . Nuk eshte ceshtje miresje kjo , por debati . Qe te besh nje debat , do aplikosh normat baze elementare .


Kjo tregon qe se ke pare videon. Pikerisht aty flitet me versete biblike ardhjen e Muhamedit. Kij miresine e shikoje videon dhe mos genje qe e ke pare.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Kjo tregon qe se ke pare videon. Pikerisht aty flitet me versete biblike ardhjen e Muhamedit. Kij miresine e shikoje videon dhe mos genje qe e ke pare.


Te lutem me sille versin edhe jo nje pacavure sic ishte ajo qe ka miksuar verse per te konkluduar ne nje gje te pavertete . Vetem fjale te marra jashte konteksit , qe i ka edituar per te prodhuar nje falacitet te permasave me te medha . 

Kaq frike e keni te verteten sa duhet te aplikoni metoda te tilla ( mohimi , nulifikimi , viktimizi , akuzash personale edhe postime videosh youtube ? ) . Thene me ndryshe nje video propagandistike musliman ishte qe nuk ka asnje gje te perbashket me ato qe thone verset .

Duhet ta kishit kaq kollaj por nuk e keni sepse nuk gjen askund ne bibel ndonje verse te profetizoj ardhjen e muhametit . Kam ketu e 10 komente qe po bej te njeten pyetje ...

----------


## Norça.li

*

Ju te cilet i pergjigjeni ketij "patrioti" nuk beni gje tjeter pos qe ia mbushni baterite ketij. Nese nuk iu pergjigjeni, cka dhe eshte shume me mire, do e shihni se do te ngordhe shume shpejt (iu sosen baterite).

Ka lexuar Tipi dy-tre kryerreshta diku dhe e ka gjetur te "verteten".

Sic thash siper, sa me shume qe t'i pergjigjeni ketij m... aq me shume ia mbushni bateriat ose hidhni benzine ne zjarr.


*

----------

hektor.m (04-09-2015),starbright (14-06-2015)

----------

